# Just installed ...



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

and it is fab!

Only took about twenty minutes to install and get up and working.

I've been a Tivo owner since 2000 but haven't really used it since 2005. As far as I'm concerned this is what we've been waiting for.

It is far better than I thought it would be - everyone seems to say it is really slow?, to me it is very fast. Does it get slower as I've recorded more things?

I've not really played with the apps yet - though the engineer put Harry Potter on while Tivo downloaded the programmes and it was pretty impressive.

All in all, I'm really happy - I'm very happy with the cost as well, its very good value now as I already had broadband and phone with Virgin.

Think I may become a bigger TiVangelist than Carl!

I do have a question though - I found Torchwood on On Demand, but when I try to watch the first episode I can't seem to find out how to play it. I just see a Back button and that's it. Any ideas?


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> It is far better than I thought it would be - everyone seems to say it is really slow?, to me it is very fast. Does it get slower as I've recorded more things?


I've never found it as quick as the S1. For example 'My Shows' always takes a few seconds to appear. Haven't noticed it get noticeably slower as it fills up though.



TIVO_YORK99 said:


> I do have a question though - I found Torchwood on On Demand, but when I try to watch the first episode I can't seem to find out how to play it. I just see a Back button and that's it. Any ideas?


This could be something to do with the BBC throwing their toys out of the pram over on demand content and having it pulled from the guide etc. Try looking through the BBC iPlayer app.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

repeated forced dialups, and sufficient time to fully index (the wait an hour after the indexing time updates in sys info still stands), should get your epg data up to speed.

once you're fully epg'd you should be able to see all that's there to see.

i'd wander over to the VM Tivo forum, just don't get worried - the vast majority of tivi are doing fine though there are a couple of annoyances, the lack of reminders NOT being one of them 

all said and done, it is what i've/we've been waiting for - enjoy


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

The VM forum is rather militant with nasty twats complaining about reminders and the lack of 'red button'. They're all so terribly unhappy with TiVo, wish it was just a V+ with a bigger hard drive but for some inexplicable reason have failed to take VM up on their 28 day 'no quibble' money back guarantee.

Not a nice place all in all.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

As it is at the moment, it is just as fast as any series 1 that I've used.

I'm certainly a happy chappy at the moment - I don't think I'd realise how much I loved the tivo interface and the boop boop's.

I did have a Humax Foxsat which was good (recording the programmes exactly as they start was great), but the menus were very clunky and slow compared to Tivo.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

and there are even people who complain about the 'boops' at the VM forum!


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

I've just been having a read of the forum, people seriously moan about anything!

Tivo is by far the best PVR there ever has been, and this is a great update to the original machines.


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

People moan because it doesn't work exactly the same way as the V+, so it makes you wonder why they didn't just keep the V+


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Just tried Remote Record - works great, I like the layout of it as well.

Haven't found anything I don't like about the box yet, and its still going pretty fast.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

There's an android app for remote record (if you're that way inclined) that works quite well.


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Yes, I downloaded that. It is a bit slow on my phone though as its a San Francisco. No search either which is a shame.


----------



## Karnak (Jan 13, 2003)

Yes... The San Fran is a nice little phone but it is a bit slow. To be honest the app itself isn't the quickest on a fast phone so it might not just be yours.

A search would be nice too but it's still a good start imo.


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Karnak said:


> and there are even people who complain about the 'boops' at the VM forum!


So did my installer ... apologized for the "random" sounds ... so I explained that to me it was making exactly the right sounds for a TiVo - I think it was around then that he realized that I knew what a TiVo was and that he could dispense with the initial "this is how it works" demo!


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

My installer told me I had to read the manual that he gave me when he first came in. He said that if I didn't read it he wasn't allowed to show me how it works.

Was a good bloke though, he was a bit sick that he didn't live in a VM area himself.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> My installer told me I had to read the manual that he gave me when he first came in. He said that if I didn't read it he wasn't allowed to show me how it works.


I can't believe some of the crap that these installers come up with


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

I don't think its a bad thing though. I know what users are like, you set it up for them and leave, five minutes later they're on the phone complaining about you because it isn't working properly 

He was pretty reluctant to leave without setting up the remote to control the TV but I explained I only use Logitech remotes anyway.

I'm so glad that I went ahead with it though, I can't say how happy I am with it. I don't think I was expecting that much after all the criticism its had. To be honest there is hardly anything wrong with it, only very minor things (maybe I'm just easily pleased).

The catchup/on demand could be better, but no doubt with software updates it will get improved.

How did you get your free one Carl? (not in anyway getting at you, I know it seems like everyone's against you at the moment). Is it because of your Virgin site?, if so I think its deserved and a nice gesture by Virgin.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> I don't think its a bad thing though. I know what users are like, you set it up for them and leave, five minutes later they're on the phone complaining about you because it isn't working properly


Well yeah. Of course there's that. But perhaps they could have have said "you read the manual whilst I explain each section in more detail", or something like that.

(I assume the OP wasn't paraphrasing rather than being verbatim.)



> I don't think I was expecting that much after all the criticism its had.


Which is *precisely* why I "defend" it so much.



> How did you get your free one Carl? (not in anyway getting at you, I know it seems like everyone's against you at the moment). Is it because of your Virgin site?, if so I think its deserved and a nice gesture by Virgin.


I wish  I guess you didn't see my original explanation at the time; so, basically, I attended the Sofa Event along with six or seven others and we *all* got a "free Tivo and no subs for a year" deal.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sjp said:


> repeated forced dialups, and sufficient time to fully index (the wait an hour after the indexing time updates in sys info still stands), should get your epg data up to speed.
> 
> once you're fully epg'd you should be able to see all that's there to see.
> 
> ...


Did you invent that particular pluralization of TiVo yourself, or has it been around for awhile and I just haven't seen it?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The former  ie yes, he made it up. Not bad though


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

cwaring said:


> The former  ie yes, he made it up. Not bad though


I was sure I had asked the question of sjp.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

i actually think i stole it - normally i don't have such creative juices flowing


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

unitron said:


> I was sure I had asked the question of sjp.


It's an open forum. You want to ask someone direct, use a PM.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

cwaring said:


> It's an open forum. You want to ask someone direct, use a PM.


Judging by his answer, your's was wrong, and therefore useless and a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. There's a whole second of your life you won't ever get back  Sometimes someone is wrong about something. Big deal.


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Oh dear, here we go again! 

People, in the words of the sage Thumper: "If you can't say something nice, don't say nothin' at all. " And yes I know there is a double negative there, but the intended meaning is clear. Can't we just stop all this *****ing and get on with enjoying this once pleasant forum?

Sent from my iPad 2 using Forum Runner


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

unitron said:


> Did you invent that particular pluralization of TiVo yourself, or has it been around for awhile and I just haven't seen it?


Not sure that TiVi is the correct pluralization of TiVo

Depends, if TiVo is a noun then as it ends in an "o" in must be either the dative (to or for) or ablative (by, with or from) case of the second declension noun "TiVus", in which case the plural is TiVis.

Alternative TiVo could be first person singluar present tense of a 3 conjugation verb TiVo ("I Tiv") and so the plural would be "Tivimu" (We Tiv)


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I will wait to see whether CW agrees


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

deshepherd said:


> Not sure that TiVi is the correct pluralization of TiVo
> 
> Depends, if TiVo is a noun then as it ends in an "o" in must be either the dative (to or for) or ablative (by, with or from) case of the second declension noun "TiVus", in which case the plural is TiVis.
> 
> Alternative TiVo could be first person singluar present tense of a 3 conjugation verb TiVo ("I Tiv") and so the plural would be "Tivimu" (We Tiv)


Hey! I was just back from the gym (2:25 mins, 1200+ calories burned) - I could barely conjugate my way from the car to the couch


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

deshepherd said:


> Not sure that TiVi is the correct pluralization of TiVo
> 
> Depends, if TiVo is a noun then as it ends in an "o" in must be either the dative (to or for) or ablative (by, with or from) case of the second declension noun "TiVus", in which case the plural is TiVis.
> 
> *Alternative TiVo could be first person singluar present tense of a 3 conjugation verb TiVo ("I Tiv") and so the plural would be "Tivimu" (We Tiv)*


Should it not be tivimus?

Tivo Tivis Tivit Tivimus Tivitis Tivunt?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

RichardJH said:


> I will wait to see whether CW agrees


And you tell me my posts are pointless and don't add anything to the thread  Hypocrite.



Ernie_C said:


> Should it not be tivimus?
> 
> Tivo Tivis Tivit Tivimus Tivitis Tivunt?


Now you're just showing off


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

[geek mode]
You're all talking about "classical latin", not the older "vulgar latin" 

Classical latin changed nouns ending in -o to -vus:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_declension#Peculiarities
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vulgar_Latin#Loss_of_neuter

nominative plural would then be TiVi (or TiVe)

Italian uses the older latin derivation, the Italian for slave is servo, it's plural is "servi"

..and besides TiVo is a made up word, and TiVi "sounds" better as the plural 

Returning to the topic (what was it ?)


Karnak said:


> I've never found it as quick as the S1. For example 'My Shows' always takes a few seconds to appear.


the VM Tivo would *seem *quicker if it animated the transition between screens like the S1 does.

The S1 tivo isn't actually that quick flipping between screens (a second or 2), 
but each one smoothly scrolls in from the right hand side giving the illusion of speed.

It's not something you notice until you compare the two.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> I will wait to see whether CW agrees


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

So I presume you don't have any comment on Richard's hypocrisy either then? What a surprise; or not.


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> ... - everyone seems to say it is really slow?, to me it is very fast. Does it get slower as I've recorded more things?...


It will slow down 'with use' - most people attribute 'slow down' = "drive filling up" but there's no actual evidence to support that (just a conclusion) - the sloooooooow down could just as easily be attributed to Tivo storing/processing more and more information including all the series links you've deleted?

Mine started off slick, and for few weeks I didn't know what 'the red ring' was, never even seen it

You prolly wont seen it yet - it will start to appear - then it will appear longer and longer

Mines is still pretty slick and RR only appears for 2-3 seconds but i have heard nightmares of some people putting up with Red Ring for 5-10 minutes each time


----------

